# Vorstellung Sascha73



## sascha73 (25. Juli 2010)

So wie es sich gehört möchte ich mich auch vorstellen , da die Koiszene überschaubar

 ist werden mich einige User schon aus anderen Foren oder von Stammtischen oder Händlertreffen kennen.

Ich bin 36 Jahre , heiße Sascha Schleicher wohne im Oberfränkischen Kronach 

bin verheiratet habe eine Tochter (ab Nov. 2 Töchter), ich bin seit 11 Jahren 

im Dienstleistungsbereich selbständig (5 Mitarbeiter), seit 2010 habe ich mein Gewerbe

erweitert und biete Teichbauberatung-Teichbauoptimierung Schwerpunkt STROM SPAREN,

sowie Montage von Teich - Filtertechnik an.

Desweiteren verteibe Orginal __ Hel-X von der Firma Stöhr.  

Ich halte diese Auskunft für wirklich wichtig damit erst gar keine Mißverständnisse

aufkommen.


Seit 2002 habe ich Koi , seit 2006 halte ich meine Koi ausschließlich indoor.

Auf  www.schleicherkoi.de könnt ihr einen Einblick darüber gewinnen was ich so privat 

Koitechnisch treibe.



Meine Interessen gelten hauptsächlich der Optimierung der Filtertechnik, vorallem um 

Strom zu sparen und auf engstem Raum Koigerechtes Wasser zu erreichen, natürlich

auch das Thema dauerhafte Indoorhaltung da es hier noch nicht viel Langzeiterfahrung gibt.

Ich bin Inhaber und Autor der Infoseite www.indoor-koihaltung.de die  anhand vieler Beispiele

zeigt wie man Indoor Koi halten kann.




Japankoi haben es mir angetan, auch wenn es inzwischen gute Euros gibt 

schlägt mein Herz für das Orginal auch wenn das  oft teuer kommt, die letzte 2 Jahre 

habe ich meinen Bestand  so gestaltet das es wohl langerfristig keinen größeren

 Veränderungen geben wird.


Ich bin für das Hobby jedes jahr viele Kilometer auf der Straße , so habe ich immer das Ziel 

möglichst viele Händler mind. einmal jährlich persönlich zu besuchen, um einfach uptodate 

zu bleiben, diverse Treffen kommen dann auch noch dazu, von den üblichen Messen bin ich

ehr nicht begeistert.



Ich hoffe ich konnte mich einigermaßen offen vorstellen.


Bei Fragen über mich , mein Hobby, meinen Wintergarten einfach melden.


Sascha


----------



## guenter (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Sascha73*

Hallo Sascha,

Fachleute kann man immer gebrauchen.

:willkommen

Züchtest du auch Koi?


----------



## teichalex (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Sascha73*

Hey Sascha ,
Herzlich Willkommen im Forum 
Scheinst ja echt ein kleiner GROßER Pro. zu sein 
Du hast echt wunderschöne Fische ,macht ja schon fast neidisch sehen aber auch sehr teuer aus 
Gute Arbeit 
LG Alex


----------



## Zermalmer (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Sascha73*

Hallo Sascha,
sehr schöner Anlage, Bilder und Video's und natürlich Beschreibungen.

Ohne jetzt was bei mir innen machen zu wollen....
Das Thema Beleuchtung ist sicherlich wichtig.
Findet man ja auch beim 2. Link. 

Bei Dir sieht man bei den Fotos nur eine einzige Lampe...langt die wirklich schon?

Ansonsten hast Du ja von "Strom sparen" geschrieben...
Wie weit ist aus Deiner Sicht die LED Technik, um im Teich und Aquarium Bereich was bewirken zu können?

Und ohne das Du Dich selber der Kunden 'beraubst'... vielleicht kannst Du ja mal den ein oder anderen Tipp geben, was man denn am aller einfachsten machen kann, um Strom zu sparen :smoki

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Sascha73*

Hallo Sascha,
herzlich willkommen in diesem Forum.
Am vergangenen Samstag haben wir Dich, Deine Familie und Deine Anlage im "wilden Wohnzimmer" gesehen - Respekt!


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Sascha73*

Herzlich Willkommen Bei uns....

Hast echt SEHR SEHR Schöne Fische und dein Indoor Teich ist auch Sehr Schön....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Sascha73*

Hi Sascha,
Schön dich hier zu lesen. Und wenn du die Suche benutzt wirst du ein bisschen über dich finden (Vox z.B.)


----------



## rainthanner (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Sascha73*

... und ich dachte wir wären hier sicher. :beten






Falsch gedacht. 




Naja, nun ist es wie es ist, wir haben uns damit abgefunden und ich sag HALLO Sascha73. 



Freut mich. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## robsig12 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Sascha73*

Hi Sascha,

auch von mir hier herzlich Willkommen.

Leider konnte ich die Sendung am Samstag auf Vox nicht sehen, da wir ja gemeinsam das Sommerfest der Koifreunde Bayern besucht haben.  War natürlich auf jeden Fall toll!!!!

Viel Spass hier in diesem Forum, wo es nicht unbedingt um die neueste Technik geht, sondern Spass und manche eigenbauten rund ums Hobby.


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Sascha73*

Servus Sascha

Nochmal, jetzt ganz offiziell

Herzlich Willkommen

Weil Robert es gerade anspricht ....


> wo es nicht unbedingt um die neueste Technik geht, sondern Spass und manche eigenbauten rund ums Hobby



Möchte ich gerne noch hinzufügen ....

Abgesehen von unserer wachsenden Koi-Gemeinde ... geht es viel um Natur bei uns .... 
Kleingetier ob im Wasser, in der Luft oder in der Erde .... bestimmen wir hier sehr gerne .....
Selbst in letzter Zeit wird auch vor Algen nicht halt gemacht .... zwar ist der Bestimmung noch net Sattelfest ... aber unsere Damen arbeiten daran 

Ich freue mich einen Koifachmann mehr in unserer Runde zu haben, der uns sicher mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht ..... 

Dafür schon mal vorab ein Dankeschön


----------



## Dr.J (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Sascha73*

Hallo Sascha,

ein herzliches Willkommen auch von mir an den Oberfranken, der aus meiner Geburtstadt kommt. :willkommen


----------



## manni61 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Sascha73*

Hallo auch von mir ein :willkommen im Forum.
Es grüßt der Koi-Kichi-Kulmbach


----------



## robsig12 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Sascha73*

Hi Manni, 

Du warst ja auch auf unser Fest?


----------

